# Shower Caddy



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey All,

Is there such a thing as a decent shower caddy that won't rust apart from having to buy a plastic one?

Had a chrome and glass one from Argos for a couple of years and it's got to the point where it's just horrible now. 

They don't sell this one anymore either, was thinking if there isn't something I can buy new that'll stay nice. Maybe I'll de-rust and spray paint the bars silver and get some brass screws?

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, stainless steel quality item - we had one for a number of years and no issues at all. 

Got it from a bathroom place, rather than a DIY shop


----------

